

Hacker makes service, makes finding Olympic tickets easier, LOCOG shut it down - jarofgreen
http://www.2012ticketalert.com

======
jarofgreen
He/She didn't even want any credit or money, they were fund-raising for the
British Olympic Foundation charity! :-(

Still are at <http://www.justgiving.com/2012TicketAlert>

